# Winter Rims for eco questions



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

I already bought the tires last year, but 80 bucks a tire change is getting expensive. Is there any cheap 17 inch rims to use? i see they dont make steel rims in 17. And I have yet to find a cruze in the junk yard well an eco. Did any other car ever come with the same rims? I really dont want to pay over 400 for rims. I search the forum and it seems to be that im screwed, But they were older posts, maybe someone else has more ideas now?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

You can run other rims aswell. They just have to be the same bolt pattern (5x105 for your eco) look on discount tire direct or tire rack for a cheep set. If you already have the tires for 17" wheels just put in the search you only want to see 17 " wheels. I think the 1lt cruze has 17's so that's an option for stockers. I would also keep an eye on the classified on here.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

The Cruze 1LT has 16" wheels.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...on/9063-minus-sizing-winter-tires-wheels.html

The following tire sizes get you closest to the stock Eco 17" rim overall tire diameter:
15": 205/70R15
16": 215/60R16


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I believe it's the 2LT that has 17s.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

I bought 17's from tirerack for my winter tires (did it the same way you did, first tires, a year later wanted to mount them on rims). Go to their closeout/specials there are several varieties at/around/under $100 each that will look good. I'm very glad I went that route, 2 more years and I break even on price. FYI mileage went down because they weigh more than the eco rims. Good luck, it should turn out good.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...rue&filterNew=All&filterWeight=All&sort=Brand

These are what I bought last winter. Balanced very easily and look really good on the cruze (I prefer them to stock). for $79 hard to go wrong. 
Took it all to wally-world for mounting/balancing about $15 per wheel I think.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

Handles said:


> http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...rue&filterNew=All&filterWeight=All&sort=Brand
> 
> These are what I bought last winter. Balanced very easily and look really good on the cruze (I prefer them to stock). for $79 hard to go wrong.
> Took it all to wally-world for mounting/balancing about $15 per wheel I think.




Thank you! I will get these!!!!!!


----------

